# Dixon Open 2011



## cuber952 (Apr 20, 2011)

Dixon Open 2011 will take place June 11, 2011.

http://www.cubingusa.com/dixonopen/index.php


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 20, 2011)

...


Yaaaaaayyyy

I will probably have a baseball game, but I'll probably get out of it. 
Yay again! I wouldn't miss this comp for anything (well, somethings, but watever)


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 20, 2011)

Will there be lunch? I'm thinking 6 foot Subway sub?


----------



## danthecuber (Apr 20, 2011)

How far away is the comp from Chicago, because I have relatives there?


----------



## cuber952 (Apr 20, 2011)

It is about 2 hours west of chicago.


----------



## danthecuber (Apr 20, 2011)

That's a bit too far.


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 20, 2011)

Do you live on a farm John? I mean, you live in Illinois, and not Chicago. You live on a farm.


----------



## cuber952 (Apr 20, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Do you live on a farm John? I mean, you live in Illinois, and not Chicago. You live on a farm.


 
You know theres things called towns.


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 20, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Do you live on a farm John? I mean, you live in Illinois, and not Chicago. You live on a farm.


 
Oh man, I love going on vacation and telling people I'm from Illinois, and their immediate response is "Oh, so you're from Chicago then!". And when I say no they just have this puzzled look on their face... :fp

Also, ugh. this is about the closest comp to me I've seen, and I can't make it that weekend  I don't think I'll ever make it to a comp.


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 20, 2011)

cuber952 said:


> You know theres things called towns.


 Describe your lawn mower. This kid from my school is from Rockford. He has a lawn mower that you can ride in. We concluded that he must have a very large house, and a farm.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 20, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> That's a bit too far.


 
I'd kill for a comp only 2 hours away.


----------



## TheJCube (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeeeaaaaahhhhh!!!!!!!
Awesome, I hope I can make this one, considering I'm out of school by then (June 2nd, which is also my birthday) and this is also on Saturday, so it doesn't interfere with summer school! 

I just hope my dad's co-workers don't have a vacation at that time (I had to miss UIUC Spring 2011 because of this).


----------



## insane569 (May 21, 2011)

Im going for sure
gonna be sweet


----------



## RyanO (May 31, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Describe your lawn mower. This kid from my school is from Rockford. He has a lawn mower that you can ride in. We concluded that he must have a very large house, and a farm.


 
Just because you have a riding lawn mower doesn't mean you live on a farm.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 31, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I'd kill for a comp only 2 hours away.


 
From the looks of his location, he lives in NJ, which would make this about a 14-15 hour drive.


----------



## cuber952 (May 31, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> From the looks of his location, he lives in NJ, which would make this about a 14-15 hour drive.


 He said he had relatives in Chicago and might have stayed with them.


----------



## TheMachanga (May 31, 2011)

I can't make it


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 31, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> From the looks of his location, he lives in NJ, which would make this about a 14-15 hour drive.


 


cuber952 said:


> He said he had relatives in Chicago and might have stayed with them.


 
Herp.


----------



## mr. giggums (May 31, 2011)

I'm going, it will be my first competition


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 31, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Herp.


 
>_>


----------



## iSpinz (Jun 1, 2011)

Nvm, not going D:


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 1, 2011)

iSpinz, you should totally supply some prizes


----------



## JackJ (Jun 7, 2011)

Only one week away! 
Goals: 2x2- podium
3x3- 16 average.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 7, 2011)

If anybody has those guhong corner parts could you let me know?
Goals: 
2x2: sub 2.7
3x3: Sub 12


----------



## Mikel (Jun 7, 2011)

Goals:
2x2: Sub-15
3x3: Sub-30


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 7, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> If anybody has those guhong corner parts could you let me know?
> Goals:
> 2x2: sub 2.7
> 3x3: Sub 12


I have Guhong corner parts


----------



## JackJ (Jun 8, 2011)

Does anyone have a Black V-Cube 2a they would trade for a white one. (I would still want to use my white one during 2x2 just because I'm used to it, though)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 11, 2011)

Our connection is a little slow, but we do have live results now.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 11, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Our connection is a little slow, but we do have live results now.


 
Neat. I'll be following this. Wish I could have gone...


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 12, 2011)

Bronze is my favourite metal.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 12, 2011)

lol john got 4th


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 12, 2011)

Congrats to Mike for the BLD times!


----------



## blah (Jun 12, 2011)

hug hey


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 12, 2011)

Overall meh competition. Quite happy with sub 20 OH average though, and 44.xx 4x4 single.
DYK....
...I won the bet but no second round of 2x2?
...Stop drinking my gatorade?
...I got 4x4 WR?
...I'm gonna judge your NR 2x2 average?
...Sub 20 OH average?
...44.xx single 4x4?
...Mike is mean and added magic?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 12, 2011)

DYK...
... Marin is <3.


----------



## JackJ (Jun 12, 2011)

Fun comp, pretty pleased with everything except 3x3 finals and 2x2. Really nice 27 single for one hand and good singles and a good average for 4x4. Austin Moore had a very awesome 8.18 Roux solve that no one applauded. Poor guy.


----------



## mr. giggums (Jun 12, 2011)

Nice first comp. I failed at my first few events because of my nerves but still did ok. For every solve for 3x3 I improve from the one before because I was getting less nervous. Actually I improved so much my last solve was almost half of my first solve (26 vs 44). I ended up with a 32 average which is kind of on the bad side (I average 28ish) but it was my first competition. My 32 placed me 20th and 2 places short of the finals which I might of gotten into with a normal average but it was still fun. I also had fun learning how to scramble and judge which is what I did for 5x5 and 3x3 finals. All my other event were pretty normal averages so I was ok with them.


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 12, 2011)

JackJ said:


> Austin Moore had a very awesome 8.18 Roux solve that no one applauded. Poor guy.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 12, 2011)

Fun competition - thanks John for hosting it!



RyanReese09 said:


> Congrats to Mike for the BLD times!


 


blah said:


> hug hey


 
Thanks! They weren't even particularly easy scrambles - kind of easy, but not super easy. And yes, I finally won a 3x3x3 BLD event! And it also puts me back on the success streak list. Just great all around!

I think all those scrambles we've been having in the blindfold race really helped. (I've done about 50 for the latest one; I need to try to enter them soon.)


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 12, 2011)

Im looking the the live results and it seems as though my 2x2 results got messed up


> 6	Austin Moore	USA	4.33	10.11	4.30	3.94	7.63	3.94 10.11	5.42



the 7.63 should be 4.63.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 12, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Fun competition - thanks John for hosting it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I noticed that you won for the first time, very nice. About damn time too.

I'd love to have the BLD scrambles when they become available, I'd like to try them out.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 12, 2011)

BigGreen said:


> Im looking the the live results and it seems as though my 2x2 results got messed up
> 
> 
> the 7.63 should be 4.63.



Thanks; I had already discovered it from the scoresheet about the same time you posted this, and it's been corrected in the live results. It was also corrected in the data before I sent it to be posted.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 12, 2011)

BigGreen said:


>


 
Crazy good job dude sub 9 Roux thats awesome keep up the good work!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 12, 2011)

Sorry for taking your third place, Austin. I was quite confused when they called my name up rather than yours.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 12, 2011)

BigGreen said:


>


 
Unless you went to the competition, we will never see what your face looks like.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 12, 2011)

Look at that cutie pie judging him.


----------



## Mikel (Jun 12, 2011)

BigGreen said:


>


 
Congrats! I am in the picture. Guy in the blue shirt on the left in the competitors area. I was speechless when I saw it.


----------



## ThePuzzler96 (Jun 12, 2011)

haha i judged that solve. can't believe no one clapped...


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratz to the winners, wish I could have gone. And very nice sub 9


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 13, 2011)

So question for everyone, someones dad filmed all my 4x4 solves. Can someone tell me who it was? I want my "WR" solve, and my 4x4 single  let me know if you have it please.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 16, 2011)

BigGreen said:


>



Image wont load.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 16, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Image wont load.


 
You're not missing anythign.

Imagine someone sitting, and the stackmat display reading 8.18 where his head is. And some background people (and a judge).


----------



## TheJCube (Jun 16, 2011)

DYK.....
-OLL skip on a 3x3 solve?
-That cutie pie beat me in Magic by 0.02?
-I suck at scrambling?
-Fail Master Magic average?
-I sign my initials unnessecarily?
-I signed my initials on top of my initials?
-I restrung Magics for half of the comp?


----------



## gbcuber (Jun 16, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Unless you went to the competition, we will never see what your face looks like.



I saw his face in thepuzzler96's video.


----------



## JackJ (Jun 16, 2011)

I guess I'll put some dyk's, even though I don't have too many.

DYK-
OLL skip + CCW U perm on an OH solve equals lol.
I have the best OH cube ever.
my counting solves for 4x4 were 1:08, 1:16, 1:26. lolconsistency.
Christopher Olson can't solve a 4x4 in under 2 minutes.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 16, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Unless you went to the competition, we will never see what your face looks like.


 
Lies, I saw his face at school last year.


----------

